# Fragen zu gmod



## Florian5440 (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein paar fragen zu g Mod (garrys Mod) und zwar:
Autos zum fahren bringen-aber wie???

Flugzeuge zum fliegen bringen und auch
Bomben fallen lassen - wie ?

Dateien von anderen spielen einfugen (zb. Shift2 , CS sorce,) Möglich ?
 Panzer mit Ketten bauen- funktioniert das? 

Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seit schreibt es trotzdem-versuchen kann Ich es ja...

Ingame Name : Florian_5440


----------



## Florian5440 (5. Juli 2011)

Hmmmm interresiert wohl niemanden :-/


----------



## Mewtos (5. Juli 2011)

Ähhmm....erstmal: Welches Gmod hast du? Das neue, also 10? Oder noch Gmod9?
Und dann schau dir mal garrysmod.org an, da sind nützliche addons.
Auf Youtube sind dann auch noch nützliche Tutorials, mit denen du weiterkommen könntest.


----------



## Festplatte (30. Oktober 2011)

Autos: Q drücken und zum Fahrzeuge-Tab gehen.

Flugzeug: Auto nehmen und Hoverballs dranpacken.

Panzer: Rumprobieren - sei kreativ!


----------

